# looking for someone to make a statue of my cat



## razzle

Does anyone know of someone who can do this? Razzle was the love of my life. My heart kitty.

Kathy


----------



## Saydee

I don't, but this is a great idea. You *have* to post pictures once you get it done.


----------



## JustOneMore

Saydee said:


> I don't, but this is a great idea. You *have* to post pictures once you get it done.


I concur. We need pics once it's done.


----------



## Yuki'sMum

Maybe have a look on Etsy. A lot of artisans there will do custom work. Good luck and we definitely want to see pics if you're successful 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite

I was going to suggest the same thing! There are a lot of ceramicists (?) on Etsy, and many are cat lovers. It's my favorite place to get gifts. I hope you find someone!


----------



## spirite

I just did a search on Etsy for "custom cat sculpture" and there are several artists who do custom sculptures.


----------



## Marcia

Don't have a sculpture, but I had our Missy's face (my avatar) painted on our mailbox as a surprise for my husband. Now every time we come home we see her sweet face and we smile. It was only about $130 to have this done, includes the cost of the mailbox and shipping!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I love Etsy. I buy most of my cat toys on Etsy. Im looking forward to see the end result of your kittys sculpture!


----------



## Kobster

I use a lady in Scotland to do mini's of my kids. I met her on a dog forum, she is very talented. I had one done of Marie's Cinderella also. Her name is Dee Lovegrove. She did one of my Moxie and I sent her clippings of her fur and the model is made and fully furred with Moxie's own fur. its something i will always treasure. [email protected] Just drop my name, or say Moxie's Mom sent you. She works off photographs. 

This is the Moxie mini she made.


----------



## marie73

Kobster said:


> I had one done of Marie's Cinderella also.


Beautifully done!


----------

